
SSH Can Do That? Productivity Tips for Working with Remote Servers - duck
http://blogs.perl.org/users/smylers/2011/08/ssh-productivity-tips.html
======
illbert
This is a decent list of SSH's abilities from 2011 when the latest version of
OpenSSH was 5.9. There have been quite a few additions and improvements since
then.

I would love to see a similar article which is aims to be up to date with
useful and good practices.

Anyone know of such a resource?

